# info



## armystrong5 (Jun 11, 2009)

to the people in the electrical union i was woundering what steps you took to join, do i just simply go to the union hall and apply or what


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

*IBEW Local 569* 
4545 Viewridge Ave, Ste 100 
San Diego, CA 92123
(858) 569-8900


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Join a large successful Non-Union Company and wait...


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

Never got in - but here's how my experiance went until I wised up.

Show up at the IBEW hall right out of the military, then told I can wait for an apprenticeship which could be 10-20 years. But - I could test in, told the test was 'next Tuesday' - I show up 'next Tuesday' - "Oh.... The test was LAST Tuesday...." That went on for roughly 5 years. I think shortly after I had a rat stenciled on the side of my truck, and had a bunch of idiots show up at jobs yellin' "Union Country" - turned my thoughts against even contiplating it, not for the intimidation it might seem like, but the disgust.... A few years later - they tried to 'organize' two different shops I was in, and I got to be the cooler who asked the pointed questions about how they would take us all in, but turn us all into second class citizens by limiting us all to residential only, and never allowed off of book 3 if we ever got the slightest of lay offs.... Take in - spit out... Sorry - smarter than that....

That was me, and the local here - your experiance may vary. Not all locals are the same.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It will vary from local to local. Here show up sign up wait to go out as a R-worker, apply for the "A" program and wait, some get in year 1 others year 2 or 3.

Generally green R workers go out the next day and have for years, BUT things are different here right now due to the economy.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Here you used to go to the union hall,now apprenticeship has their own building. Fill out and application and then wait for letter to take test. If that goes well interview, those that get thru get put out to work. One or two meetings ago, it was mentioned they were working on a new class bad economy and all.


----------

